# New restrictions in Valencia region as of 21st January



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just seen Ximo Puig announcing new restrictions for Valencia region as of tomorrow. All shops to shut at 6.00 except essentials. More worrying ( for those working) is his desire to bring the curfew forward to 8.00pm although he requires the government to agree to that but it will cause a huge problem for people who work late in being able to shop for food and I would imagine cause evening supermarkets to be packed!!


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

kaipa said:


> Just seen Ximo Puig announcing new restrictions for Valencia region as of tomorrow. All shops to shut at 6.00 except essentials. More worrying ( for those working) is his desire to bring the curfew forward to 8.00pm although he requires the government to agree to that but it will cause a huge problem for people who work late in being able to shop for food and I would imagine cause evening supermarkets to be packed!!


All bars and cafes to shut also apparently.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Measures #COVID19 from 21 to 31 January 2021







Hospitailty - bars & restaurants closed. Take away & delivery service only







️ Shops to close at 6 pm except food, pharmacy & essential services







Sports facilities closed except for professionals







Curfew from 10 p.m. to 6am ( 8 p.m. has been requested to the government )







Comunidad borders remain closed except for essential travel.







6 people maximum for private family & social events


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Asturias is statistically one of the best communities in Spain with regard to Covid. Nonetheless, they will be tightening down our restrictions on Thursday. Furthermore, the President of the Principality, Adrian Barbón, requested permission for a lockdown from the central government but was denied.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It is a bit ridiculous the way the PP are now demanding more action from the government after we spent all summer trying to get them to agree to restrictions!!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> It is a bit ridiculous the way the PP are now demanding more action from the government after we spent all summer trying to get them to agree to restrictions!!


What was strange in Asturias is the President of the Principality is PSOE and the PSOE central government turned him down.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The 8.00pm lockdown is really just a bit of one upmanship. Some regions clearly see applying more restrictions as signals that they are more responsible than others. Central government are right to resist. Now in Valencia there is absolutely nothing to do after 6.00pm so little chance of gatherings. Imposing an earlier curfew will force workers to rush to supermarkets to daily shopping at the same time as everyone is travelling home. This will mean it's likely to produce more situations where the virus will spread. Plus it will curtail outdoor activity time for workers which is unnecessary and no doubt will lead to more stress and anxiety in an already anxious population.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

One of the crazy things within our municipality is that starting on Thursday, parks are closed all day!! I would think, if anything, they should be encouraging people to go to parks during non-curfew hours. My wife told me that it was to eliminate the botellón (where groups of young people gather to get drunk).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> The 8.00pm lockdown is really just a bit of one upmanship. Some regions clearly see applying more restrictions as signals that they are more responsible than others. Central government are right to resist. Now in Valencia there is absolutely nothing to do after 6.00pm so little chance of gatherings. Imposing an earlier curfew will force workers to rush to supermarkets to daily shopping at the same time as everyone is travelling home. This will mean it's likely to produce more situations where the virus will spread. Plus it will curtail outdoor activity time for workers which is unnecessary and no doubt will lead to more stress and anxiety in an already anxious population.


Gatherings have moved into the home, & at least in my town, that's where most spikes occur.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I am unsure whether the bars and restaurants will be open on Thursday for the last time for 2 weeks, or open on Wednesday (tomorrow) for the last time for 2 weeks.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like they will debate the moving forward of the curfew to 8.00pm today with alot of pressure on the government to allow this. More sensible in my opinion would be to ban all home visiting. It appears that many families are ordering takeaways which are delivered to houses where other people then visit. No wonder it is still affecting so many people. If abuelas cant just leave their grandchildren for a week without seeing them then there has to be a law enacted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> I am unsure whether the bars and restaurants will be open on Thursday for the last time for 2 weeks, or open on Wednesday (tomorrow) for the last time for 2 weeks.


The changes start at midnight tonight, Wednesday 20/1/2021 -or just after midnight, strictly speaking. 

Whenever a date is given, it's from the very moment that day starts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*LATEST. From midnight tonight until review on February 15.*

The Valencian govt has approved the border closures of the main cities - any with a population of 50.000+ - at weekends & festival days (no entering or leaving them except for specific reasons such as legal, medical & work) & bans people visiting each other's homes. Also, in public areas, meetings are limited to those from just two people, & two homes at a time









Nuevas restricciones en Valencia: la Generalitat confina las principales ciudades y prohíbe las reuniones de no convivientes


El Gobierno valenciano decreta el cierre perimetral de los municipios de más de 50.000 habitantes los fines de semana




www.abc.es


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I take it that children who have two homes are permitted to carry on visiting?
Just been out for a walk and the paseo is packed with people sitting on benches with drinks and food they simply buy in the bars opposite ( para llevar). Not quite sure how it is any different from when they just sat in the patios?


----------

